# Blackpill me on diet



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 7, 2019)

What are things I must have in my diets? Vitamins? I'm aiming to get rid of acne, and lighten my skin because of some discoloration from being out in the sun.


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 7, 2019)

Chocolate in any form = death
Avoid dairy but a little is okay
Avoid nuts
Drink LOADS OF FUCKING WATER
But of course all of that is meaningless if you’re not washing your face properly


----------



## jefferson (Sep 7, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Chocolate in any form = death
> Avoid dairy but a little is okay
> Avoid nuts
> Drink LOADS OF FUCKING WATER
> But of course all of that is meaningless if you’re not washing your face properly


why nuts


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> What are things I must have in my diets? Vitamins? I'm aiming to get rid of acne, and lighten my skin because of some discoloration from being out in the sun.


Eat grassfed biological meat for K2,


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 7, 2019)

jefferson said:


> why nuts


They give me pimples bro, I dont know why. Im not allergic and I actually enjoy them but they almost always cause acne on me


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Sep 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> What are things I must have in my diets? Vitamins? I'm aiming to get rid of acne, and lighten my skin because of some discoloration from being out in the sun.



lol i have no diet, eating bad food, and yet top tier skin. keep on coping.


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Sep 7, 2019)

Chad eats pizza and donuts and is shredded


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 7, 2019)

everyone here is phd level nutritionist on this forum

also a lot of extremist diet copers


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> What are things I must have in my diets? Vitamins? I'm aiming to get rid of acne, and lighten my skin because of some discoloration from being out in the sun.


To get rid of acne, avoid refined sugars and any sweetened shit. Eat fish/red meat/chicken, vegetals, avoid drinking anything but water or milk, eat fruits. Zero processed stuff, get rid of all carbs but cereals and maybe dairys like some light yoghurts or cheese. This + skincare routine + not jerking off = clear skin


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Sep 7, 2019)

stop eating shit


----------



## Deleted member 2587 (Sep 7, 2019)

autistic_tendencies said:


> Chad eats pizza and donuts and is shredded


Take chads cock out of your mouth faggot


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 7, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> everyone here is phd level nutritionist on this forum
> 
> also a lot of extremist diet copers


So is there not anything I can eat to like fix my skin? I guess I just need a skincae routine then. I heard Vitamin C restores discoloration tanning faster.


----------



## Deleted member 2621 (Sep 7, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> They give me pimples bro, I dont know why. Im not allergic and I actually enjoy them but they almost always cause acne on me


Could be the fatty acids, they are still overall healthy for t


----------



## Peachy (Sep 7, 2019)

Does processed meat cause acne? That's a big part of my diet.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 7, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> To get rid of acne, avoid refined sugars and any sweetened shit. Eat fish/red meat/chicken, vegetals, avoid drinking anything but water or milk, eat fruits. Zero processed stuff, get rid of all carbs but cereals and maybe dairys like some light yoghurts or cheese. This + skincare routine + not jerking off = clear skin


So no deli meat either? I make turkey and swiss sandwhiches every day for lunch. I think my dad gets some all natural kind but idk


----------



## Deleted member 2486 (Sep 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> So is there not anything I can eat to like fix my skin? I guess I just need a skincae routine then. I heard Vitamin C restores discoloration tanning faster.


just have good gut flora and you have good skin


----------



## JustTrynaGrow (Sep 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> What are things I must have in my diets? Vitamins? I'm aiming to get rid of acne, and lighten my skin because of some discoloration from being out in the sun.


Jfl at skinmaxxing as a curry


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 7, 2019)

Peachy said:


> Does processed meat cause acne? That's a big part of my diet.


Oh yeah same


JustTrynaGrow said:


> Jfl at skinmaxxing as a curry


Jfl at looksmaxxing at 5'6. Why are you barking on one of my threads faggot? This is the looksmaxxing section not offtopic. Rent free.


cocainecowboy said:


> just have good gut flora and you have good skin


What's good gut flora?


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> So no deli meat either? I make turkey and swiss sandwhiches every day for lunch. I think my dad gets some all natural kind but idk


Turkey is okay, just don't make your shit greasy or fried. That's terrible for pimples


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 7, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> Turkey is okay, just don't make your shit greasy or fried. That's terrible for pimples


Oh does that mean no bacon? fuck.


----------



## invisiblecel (Sep 7, 2019)

The Get Shredded Diet


This diet plan is extreme. It's extremely strict and extremely tough. But it also works extremely well. You'll be shocked by how fast you drop body fat.




www.t-nation.com





That's it


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Sep 7, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Chocolate in any form = death
> Avoid dairy but a little is okay
> Avoid nuts
> Drink LOADS OF FUCKING WATER
> But of course all of that is meaningless if you’re not washing your face properly


why do say chocalate is death? it doesnt cause bloat


----------



## Peachy (Sep 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> Oh does that mean no bacon? fuck.


Every single Russian eats processed bologna and sausages along with tons of white bread and mayo every single day and they are fine


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 7, 2019)

Dope said:


> Oh does that mean no bacon? fuck.


Yeah bro it's utter shit


Peachy said:


> Every single Russian eats processed bologna and sausages along with tons of white bread and mayo every single day and they are fine


Doesn't even matter dude, some people don't get pimples cuz of their genetics. If you get pimples and want to counter them, then eat better and exercise + skincare routine. Simple


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 7, 2019)

Go vegan or you're reducing your lifespan by 20 years. It's been proven btw


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 7, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Go vegan


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 7, 2019)

don't eat any grains what so ever, they're extremely inflammatory and cause acne, don't drink milk, eat grass-fed beef and lamb, eat pasture-raised eggs (if you can afford high-quality animal foods) also keep your omega 3's to omega 6 ratio balanced. So definitely eat salmon. For carbs eat sweet potatoes or regular potatoes, carbohydrates decrease cortisol significantly in turn raising T. Drink water obviously. Zinc is really good for acne.


Peachy said:


> Does processed meat cause acne? That's a big part of my diet.


yeah, processed meats fuck your health up, full of sodium and cancer-causing nitrates.


EternalLearner said:


> Eat grassfed biological meat for K2,


grass-fed beef barely has any K2 in it, foods like goose liver have the highest content of bioavailable K2


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 8, 2019)

Dope said:


>


nice meme


----------



## crosshold (Sep 8, 2019)

jefferson said:


> why nuts


cuz thats gay


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Sep 8, 2019)

Eat better genetics


----------



## fOreVER (Sep 8, 2019)

I literally smoke packs a day and eat greasy food and my skin is so clear. My only redeeming feature. Skin chad


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 8, 2019)

fOreVER said:


> I literally smoke packs a day and eat greasy food and my skin is so clear. My only redeeming feature. Skin chad



hope you enojy getting skin cancer from all the free radicals in the food, trump's air, and UVA/UVB radiation.


----------



## logan (Sep 10, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Go vegan or you're reducing your lifespan by 20 years. It's been proven btw


fuking retard. veganism is deterioration


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

logan said:


> fuking retard. veganism is deterioration


We literally are omnivores. Veganism if aything is probably more harmful for health. I don't care about living long either lol.


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Sep 10, 2019)

I heard before the famine Irish were the tallest in Europe because they ate potatoes while everyone else ate wheat


----------



## KrissKross (Sep 10, 2019)

https://looksmax.org/threads/diet-based-on-your-ethnicity-heritage.32877/


Thushespokeofit said:


> I heard before the famine Irish were the tallest in Europe because they ate potatoes while everyone else ate wheat


Ok so I fact checked this, turns out its legit.









A Death-Dealing Famine


Cover -- Title Page -- Copyright -- Contents -- Dedication -- Acknowledgements -- 1 The Great Hunger in Ireland. Ideologies and Interpretations -- 2 'A State of Degradation'. Pre-Famine Ireland -- The Political Background: Dispossession and Disunity -- Union and Discord -- The Pre-Famine Economy...



books.google.com.au













Famine Museum an inspiring tribute - world’s largest collection of Irish famine art at Quinnipiac, CT | IrishCentral.com


On Friday, September 28 Ireland’s Great Hunger Museum was dedicated at an invitation-only ceremony at Quinnipiac...




www.irishcentral.com





Fellow PotatoNiggers rise up!


----------



## Thushespokeofit (Sep 10, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/diet-based-on-your-ethnicity-heritage.32877/
> Ok so I fact checked this, turns out its legit.
> 
> 
> ...






*=BRO*


----------



## IronMike (Sep 10, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Go vegan or you're reducing your lifespan by 20 years. It's been proven btw


not a fan of living until i'm 90.

jfl at having someone wipe your ass as a grown old man.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 10, 2019)

Dope said:


> Veganism if aything is probably more harmful for health.


You're retarded and I'm not even vegan.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 10, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> You're retarded and I'm not even vegan.


How so? You don't get proper nutrients if you don't correctly go vegan.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> You don't get proper nutrients if you don't correctly go vegan.


=/=


Dope said:


> Veganism if aything is probably more harmful for health.



You made it sound like veganism was inherently more harmful even in a best case scenario.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> =/=
> 
> 
> You made it sound like veganism was inherently more harmful even in a best case scenario.


I said probably lol


----------



## Pietrosiek (Sep 11, 2019)

No diet for your face


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

Pietrosiek said:


> No diet for your face


that's literally what it's for though.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> I said probably lol



"If anything"

" I said probably"


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Go vegan or you're reducing your lifespan by 20 years. It's been proven btw


My blood type is O+, if I go vegan I'll get sick with time(years).
Ang going vegan is not simple.

Simples thing: Stop eating industrial things. things with dye, sugar etc


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> My blood type is O+, if I go vegan I'll get sick with time(years).


Keep coping


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Keep coping


*Blood type O*: Meat, fish, vegetables, and fasting. Avoid dairy, processed foods, and over-eating. *Blood type* AB: This is considered the modern *blood type*, therefore they *can* digest anything efficiently. Its is recommend to eat organic, fresh live foods, as eating fried (etc) foods take away from your energy. 

saying cope cope cope is the major cope of retards


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> We literally are carnivores.





Eduardo DOV said:


> *Blood type O*: Meat, fish, vegetables, and fasting. Avoid dairy, processed foods, and over-eating. *Blood type* AB: This is considered the modern *blood type*, therefore they *can* digest anything efficiently. Its is recommend to eat organic, fresh live foods, as eating fried (etc) foods take away from your energy.
> 
> saying cope cope cope is the major cope of retards


Blood type diet is the most retarded shit on this planet


jefferson said:


> why nuts


Indigestible


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

Eduardo DOV said:


> *Blood type O*: Meat, fish, vegetables, and fasting. Avoid dairy, processed foods, and over-eating. *Blood type* AB: This is considered the modern *blood type*, therefore they *can* digest anything efficiently. Its is recommend to eat organic, fresh live foods, as eating fried (etc) foods take away from your energy.
> 
> saying cope cope cope is the major cope of retards


You fucking retard nothing you replied with says you can't go vegan nor did you site a reputable source.

Here, read this and stop saying you can't go vegan because of your blood type when in reality it's because you're a weak willed faggot who can't give up animal products (coming from one).


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> You fucking retard nothing you replied with says you can't go vegan nor did you site a reputable source.
> 
> Here, read this and stop saying you can't go vegan because of your blood type when in reality it's because you're a weak willed faggot who can't give up animal products (coming from one).


We are carnivores, close to all Vegans end up getting issues.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Indigestible



This is even more retarded than the blood type diet JFL.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> This is even more retarded than the blood type diet JFL.


Idiot.


----------



## Eduardo DOV (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> You fucking retard nothing you replied with says you can't go vegan nor did you site a reputable source.
> 
> Here, read this and stop saying you can't go vegan because of your blood type when in reality it's because you're a weak willed faggot who can't give up animal products (coming from one).


vegan activist faggot lets laugh


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Idiot.


Then cite a source you autistic weak willed faggot.


----------



## Deleted member 1862 (Sep 11, 2019)

Tyrionlannistercel said:


> Chocolate in any form = death
> Avoid dairy but a little is okay
> Avoid nuts
> Drink LOADS OF FUCKING WATER
> But of course all of that is meaningless if you’re not washing your face properly



1. wrong, 100% dark chocolate/ cacao can be beneficial
2. dairy is cancer
3. lol if you say some shit about estrogen i swear to god
4. u right


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> We are carnivores, close to all Vegans end up getting issues.


Do you have a source? Because I do.

I'm not vegan but I'm not a fucking brainlet retard that repeats what the meat heads in my gym tell me.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Then cite a source you autistic weak willed faggot.


Nuts are literally seeds you moron, hard-shelled with fiber. It's not meant to be eaten by humans, full of anti-nutrients that destroy the gut as well. No benefits are derived from consuming them.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Nuts are literally seeds you moron, hard-shelled with fiber. It's not meant to be eaten by humans, full of anti-nutrients that destroy the gut as well. No benefits are derived from consuming them.



You might replace @Pendejo for being the biggest fucking retard on this forum

> The presence of these fiber remnants does not indicate lack of digestion of other nutrients in the nuts.


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Do you have a source? Because I do.
> 
> I'm not vegan but I'm not a fucking brainlet retard that repeats what the meat heads in my gym tell me.


*Supplementation may be required in cases of strict vegetarian diets with no intake of any animal products. *

Just take pills for your deficient diet theory.
The Vegan diet is fully composed of man-made fake food with no nutritional value.


littlesecret said:


> You might replace @Pendejo for being the biggest fucking retard on this forum
> 
> > The presence of these fiber remnants does not indicate lack of digestion of other nutrients in the nuts.


Literally proves nothing.
Point is, there is no reason for humans to consume such foods, no nutritional value, and plants lack 15 nutrients on top of that.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> *Supplementation may be required in cases of strict vegetarian diets with no intake of any animal products. *
> 
> Just take pills for your deficient diet theory.
> The Vegan diet is fully composed of man-made fake food with no nutritional value.
> ...



https://www.eatright.org/food/nutri...ing-vegetarian-and-vegan-infants-and-toddlers ?

What? it literally goes against your entire fucking claim your retard "muh fiber too hard for my bitch stomach to digest"


SikKunt said:


> 15 nutrients on top of that.



Again, any source, or is that what your brainlet meathead friends told you?


----------



## Pendejo (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> You might replace @Pendejo for being the biggest fucking retard on this forum
> 
> > The presence of these fiber remnants does not indicate lack of digestion of other nutrients in the nuts.








[ISPOILER]Rent free [/ISPOILER]


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> https://www.eatright.org/food/nutri...ing-vegetarian-and-vegan-infants-and-toddlers ?
> 
> What? it literally goes against your entire fucking claim your retard "muh fiber too hard for my bitch stomach to digest"


*Feeding Vegetarian and Vegan Infants and Toddlers*




*How to make your kid an Incel 101*

Keep listening to the academy of nutrition and dietetics you moron. Full of bias.

Inform yourself about nutrition. I recommend watching Bart Kay, a real scientist that understands mechanisms and doesn't rely on epidemiology (Which proves nothing).


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Keep listening to the academy of nutrition and dietetics you moron. Full of bias.





SikKunt said:


> I recommend watching _*Bart Kay*_



Alright I'm getting trolled, kill yourself


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> Alright I'm getting trolled, kill yourself


No arguments, you just linked fallacious "science" without actually reading the articles like the moron you are.
Fucking clown you are mate.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> you just linked fallacious "science"





SikKunt said:


> Bart Kay


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

Care to debunk anything he has said in his videos?


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Care to debunk anything he has said in his videos?





https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/2015/11/03/report-says-eating-processed-meat-is-carcinogenic-understanding-the-findings/


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> https://www.hsph.harvard.edu/nutritionsource/2015/11/03/report-says-eating-processed-meat-is-carcinogenic-understanding-the-findings/


"Processed meat"
When did I mention eating processed meat?
Also WHO is jewish.


----------



## NiBBaCel (Sep 11, 2019)

just avoid soy milk


----------



## Bewusst (Sep 11, 2019)

6ft5manlet said:


> To get rid of acne, avoid refined sugars and any sweetened shit. Eat fish/red meat/chicken, vegetals, avoid drinking anything but water or milk, eat fruits. Zero processed stuff, get rid of all carbs but cereals and maybe dairys like some light yoghurts or cheese. This + skincare routine + not jerking off = clear skin


Also meditate 5 hrs a day and lie in the sun at noon with your balls exposed for t production. And don't forget to avoid all plastic, get rid of your mobile phone and all other electronic devices and join a zen retreat to find enlightenment.


----------



## Deleted member 3073 (Sep 11, 2019)

Bewusst said:


> Also meditate 5 hrs a day and lie in the sun at noon with your balls exposed for t production. And don't forget to avoid all plastics, get rid of your mobile phone and all other electronic devices and join a zen retreat to find enlightenment.


Neuter yourself to ascend into monk state


----------



## Deleted member 2012 (Sep 11, 2019)

aut0phobic said:


> 1. wrong, 100% dark chocolate/ cacao can be beneficial
> 2. dairy is cancer
> 3. lol if you say some shit about estrogen i swear to god
> 4. u right


100% dark chocolate is disgusting. There’s no point in eating chocolate if you’re not getting pleasure from the taste. So you might as well just stop eating chocolate all together. Except in special occasions, we all deserve some pleasure


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> "If anything"
> 
> " I said probably"


Yes?


----------



## MentalCel (Sep 11, 2019)

Eat raw liver to cure acne.


----------



## Deleted member 502 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> What are things I must have in my diets? Vitamins? I'm aiming to get rid of acne, and lighten my skin because of some discoloration from being out in the sun.


Veggies and steak. Bee pollen is a must.


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

VirtueSignaller said:


> Veggies and steak. Bee pollen is a must.


Be pollen? And why red meat?


----------



## Usum (Sep 11, 2019)

cocainecowboy said:


> just have good gut flora and you have good skin


And liver....


----------



## Deleted member 2756 (Sep 11, 2019)

SikKunt said:


> Nuts are literally seeds you moron, hard-shelled with fiber. It's not meant to be eaten by humans, full of anti-nutrients that destroy the gut as well. No benefits are derived from consuming them.


yeah, nut's have phytic acid and lectins, which yes inhibit the absorption of minerals, but that doesn't mean that they destroy the gut's lining. Carnist cucks exaggerate everything.


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> Yes?


ur retarded


SikKunt said:


> "Processed meat"
> When did I mention eating processed meat?
> Also WHO is jewish.


If you read the rest of it, it includes red meat, and questions all chicken and fish too

>jewish.

Kill yourself you're either a troll or a retard


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Sep 11, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> ur retarded
> 
> If you read the rest of it, it includes red meat, and questions all chicken and fish too
> 
> ...


k faggot


----------



## Deleted member 2275 (Sep 11, 2019)

Dope said:


> k faggot


retard


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 12, 2019)

Dyorotic2 said:


> yeah, nut's have phytic acid and lectins, which yes inhibit the absorption of minerals, but that doesn't mean that they destroy the gut's lining. Carnist cucks exaggerate everything.


Yes they do, it can be observed in long-term Vegans which end up getting digestive issues, even "omnivores", the population is sick due to the large amounts of processed food/plant-based food (aka fake food) they consume.


----------



## Andromeda88 (Sep 12, 2019)

Dope said:


> What are things I must have in my diets? Vitamins? I'm aiming to get rid of acne, and lighten my skin because of some discoloration from being out in the sun.


Just do intermittent fasting and avoid sugar all other diets are cope since Humans are hyper carnivore so try to eat a lot of meat. Just fast from 6 to 12 and eat a lot when the clock hits 12. Not only does this enhance HGH but also it expands your longevity(lifespan)


----------



## SikKunt (Sep 12, 2019)

littlesecret said:


> If you read the rest of it, it includes red meat, and questions all chicken and fish too
> 
> >jewish.
> 
> Kill yourself you're either a troll or a retard


jfl


----------



## KrissKross (Sep 12, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> https://looksmax.org/threads/diet-based-on-your-ethnicity-heritage.32877/
> Ok so I fact checked this, turns out its legit.
> 
> 
> ...


@Adolf Fitler


----------

